# Browning mini compact 1911



## tdiem52 (Jan 1, 2016)

im looking at a mini compact 1911 22 cal . i noticed that the slide on the barrel end had side play.. was the gun that i was looking at bad ? how is the barrel attached free floating ??


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I got to shoot FiL's 1911-22 Brownie. It is unfortunately a Cute gun. There I said it.

I did not do a take down but Youtube appears to show the barrel is held ridged as there is a single hole not a slot in the barrel/frame lug.

I would expect a little bit of play in the slide, [I don't remember much] but short range accuracy was pretty good.

The .380 version looks even nicer.


----------

